
When and why did popcorn become a popular and common movie snack? - vinchuco
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/2jdddg/when_and_why_did_popcorn_become_a_popular_and/
======
aurizon
As soon as they saw that they could make one spoonful of popcorn expand into
almost 50 spoonfulls with little added cost...

------
anotheryou
I want crunch-free viewings :)

With good speakers and a projector at home I'm really spoiled and the english
versions always get the shitty rooms in the cinema here :/

